# Mozart - KV 320 - Serenade No. 9 in D major ("Posthorn")



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Cleveland Orchestra conducted by George Szell.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A nice piece, a bit unusual, and not among Mozart's greatest but still better than 99 percent of classical music ever composed.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Not among Mozart’s greatest. Therefore only “very good”. After all it’s Mozart. I like this one:


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

It's my favorite Mozart serenade after _Eike Kleine Nachtmusik_, and I love it. The three central movements are my favorite. The fifth in particular somehow reminds me of the second movement of the _Eroica_ symphony. Thus, I marked "excellent". My rate (in terms of enjoyment): 8.0/10.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good, great tune, favourites are : in no particular order,

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra,Eduard van Beinum
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande -Peter Maag


----------

